# cheap accomodation



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

What are the cheapest accomodation options for tourists? Like we find hostels in other countries and its qiute cheaper for students. But I could find no hostels in dubai using internet. Are there any cheaper options?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There are hostels in Dubai. Have a look at:

Hostels in Dubai - Book Online at Hostelworld.com... you can find from 20 USD per day

or

Cheap Dubai Hostels - Search all Hostels in Dubai at Hostels.com

Strange I just googled it.





opportunist86 said:


> What are the cheapest accomodation options for tourists? Like we find hostels in other countries and its qiute cheaper for students. But I could find no hostels in dubai using internet. Are there any cheaper options?


----------



## skier (Apr 13, 2012)

couchsurfing.org

*STAYING FOR FREE*  i love it!


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

skier said:


> couchsurfing.org
> 
> *staying for free*  i love it!


wow!!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

skier said:


> couchsurfing.org
> 
> *STAYING FOR FREE*  i love it!


I am enrolled to that and it is not that simple. First a host must accept you, therefore you need to build a trusting relationship first. That's not easy and takes time. And you are planning to bring some of your relatives right ?

if you have all the time yeah go for it. I went to Florianopolis and thought doing that. I found it very difficult. You need references which can only be built when you travel. I ve got two references after being there.

There is something called house swap too like you swap your house with a guest while both are traveling, but for some it can be sketchy


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I am enrolled to that and it is not that simple. First a host must accept you, therefore you need to build a trusting relationship first. That's not easy and takes time. And you are planning to bring some of your relatives right ?
> 
> if you have all the time yeah go for it. I went to Florianopolis and thought doing that. I found it very difficult. You need references which can only be built when you travel. I ve got two references after being there.
> 
> There is something called house swap too like you swap your house with a guest while both are traveling, but for some it can be sketchy


I'm a member of couch surfing but I dont feel comfortable staying with someone. I'll be on business trip and can't play on chances.


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> There are hostels in Dubai. Have a look at:
> 
> Hostels in Dubai - Book Online at Hostelworld.com... you can find from 20 USD per day
> 
> ...


My friend, there are no hostels. THese all are hotels. I always use these sites to book hostels in different countries. But there are no hostels in dubai.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

opportunist86 said:


> I'm a member of couch surfing but I dont feel comfortable staying with someone. I'll be on business trip and can't play on chances.


If you are on a business trip why are you so worried about finding cheap accommodation? Shouldn't your company be paying for that?

There is a hotel in Jebel Ali, Easy Hotel, that adverts rooms from 99dhs/day. Don't know the conditions or anything at all about the hotel but Google them. There's also a few hotels in Al Barsha with rooms between 300/350dhs/day (ibis, Citi max, etc.)


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> If you are on a business trip why are you so worried about finding cheap accommodation? Shouldn't your company be paying for that?
> 
> There is a hotel in Jebel Ali, Easy Hotel, that adverts rooms from 99dhs/day. Don't know the conditions or anything at all about the hotel but Google them. There's also a few hotels in Al Barsha with rooms between 300/350dhs/day (ibis, Citi max, etc.)


No, I'm not from a company. I'm going to search for business and travelling as well. And so, I'll be bearing all the expenses.


----------



## bluebird77 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well. If you want to stay in hostel you are taking a big risk for exploring amazing city of Dubai. The hostels are not like what we see in London or Europe. However they are better than nothing. 

There are some hostels around.

Booking.com is your friend. 

Also. Some property agents in Dubai have rooms to let for short term. You may have a look at that too. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

bluebird77 said:


> Well. If you want to stay in hostel you are taking a big risk for exploring amazing city of Dubai. The hostels are not like what we see in London or Europe. However they are better than nothing.
> 
> There are some hostels around.
> 
> ...


I've always enjoyed living in hostels rather in hotels because they are cheaper and you can enjoy your time meeting new people, specially students. Its amazing experience.


----------



## bluebird77 (Apr 10, 2012)

opportunist86 said:


> I've always enjoyed living in hostels rather in hotels because they are cheaper and you can enjoy your time meeting new people, specially students. Its amazing experience.


Yes I agree with you. But Dubai hostels are different than in Europe or US.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

opportunist86 said:


> My friend, there are no hostels. THese all are hotels. I always use these sites to book hostels in different countries. But there are no hostels in dubai.


Who says? http://www.uaeyha.com/

Do you never do your own research?


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Who says? Youth Hostel Association U.A.E.
> 
> Do you never do your own research?


This is the only hostel I could find on Google. Its not a little bit similar to what hostels usually are.


----------

